

Show HN: Twilio plays Pokemon - Play pokemon via SMS using twilio - j_mcnally
http://pokemon.winrar.io

======
jrometty
Its cool, but the bar to enter is a bit higher than twitch. Ill give it a shot
though.

------
Jeremy1026
Awesome! Good thing I have unlimited texts!

